# MA EMT-B written test



## feldy (Sep 13, 2009)

What is the MA EMT-B written test like?


----------



## MRE (Sep 14, 2009)

The following was true when I took the test 2 years ago.

The MA Basic written test is computer based but not adaptive.  I want to say that there were around 100 questions, but I can't rememeber.  There is a 2 hour time limit and you need to get a 70% score or better to pass.


----------



## silver (Sep 14, 2009)

W1IM is correct with that.
Here is the story Ill tell you. I was unpacking for college 2 weeks ago and decided it was a good time to take it. Signed up the night before, reviewed a bit. Took an hour T ride, and finished in 40 minutes.

Review the Mass protocols, your textbook for general knowledge and the in this situation do this stuff. And lastly review operational things as well. 

Im sure youll do well


----------



## feldy (Sep 14, 2009)

are the questions from all areas or primarily just from a few topics? Also are those the MA protocols from the book or the treatment protocols from OEMS.


----------



## silver (Sep 14, 2009)

they have a few OEMS protocols (ie. that 300page pdf). and it covers a wide range of questions. except i didnt have many environmental or OB/GYN (dont know if i had any), however still study for that.


----------



## Guardian Angel (Sep 14, 2009)

Once you finish your test, are test scores automatically posted, or, do you have to wait for your score by snail mail?

Thanks


----------



## silver (Sep 14, 2009)

they tell you when you finish, and they print the card there.


----------



## Guardian Angel (Sep 14, 2009)

Sweeeet!  Thanks Silver!

did you test in Mass?


----------



## feldy (Sep 14, 2009)

thats awesome...i just took my practicals this past weekend and i feel pretty good about it...im glad once i take the written that i wont have to wait.


----------



## Guardian Angel (Sep 14, 2009)

feldy said:


> thats awesome...i just took my practicals this past weekend and i feel pretty good about it...im glad once i take the written that i wont have to wait.


 

Congrats on the practicals!  Where did you take yours?  Are you already scheduled to take your written yet?

I think I would be less nervous with the written than the practicals.  I know I will suffer from stage fright and performance anxiety. :lol:

Good Luck!  I wish you well!


----------



## feldy (Sep 14, 2009)

i took my at north shore community college...i was a bit nervous but you just have to take your time, dont rush. The examiners know how to keep a straight face so it was really hard to read them. I did have to re-test a section but when i did the examiner told me to go home and relax...so i hope that means i passed but we'll see. if you have any other questions about it feel free to ask.

where are you taking your class?

and by the way...it takes 3-6 weeks to find out if you pass your practicals so i can schedule my written until i get the postcard saying i passed or failed in the mail.


----------



## silver (Sep 14, 2009)

Guardian Angel said:


> Sweeeet!  Thanks Silver!
> 
> did you test in Mass?


reciprocity to mass about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Guardian Angel (Sep 14, 2009)

*Omg*

OMG,:excl: I would and will go nuts waiting that long!!!! I am taking my course in Salem---'When Seconds Count'. They also offer refresher courses and other training such as AED, CPR, First Responder, etc...

You can also apply your training as College Credits, like NSCC. Just FYI, if you may be interested in taking Nursing or some other Degree, it will count towards your Open and I believe Liberal Arts credit requirements.


BTW, I went to NSCC for my Liberal Arts Degree, and may be entering the RN program for fall of '10. I was too late for this years enrollment:sad:. 

Well, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for ya! Keep me informed!


----------



## feldy (Sep 14, 2009)

good luck to you and thanks...three weeks is going to feel like a long time.

when seconds count i heard is good too...i think they have their own ambulance to practice in...i did ride alongs (on my own time not clinical hours) with Trinity EMS...i got some good experience with them and they let me help out and were willing to teach me.

the nscc instructor was really good...it was the only place i could take the course within the time period i had before i went back to school out of state. unfortunately they did not accept my credits but i wanted to do it anyway.


----------



## Guardian Angel (Sep 14, 2009)

silver said:


> reciprocity to mass about 2 weeks ago.


 
Congrats!!!!


----------



## silver (Sep 14, 2009)

feldy said:


> good luck!
> 
> did you have to take both the practical and the written or just the written? and did you come from a nremt state or one like MA



just written. The practical is kinda ridiculous compared to the national though and I am not a fan (wouldnt consider it harder though). In mass if you have a current state EMT card you dont need the practical. However if you only have NREMT and no state you will need to take both practical and written.

CT is a nremt though.


----------



## feldy (Sep 14, 2009)

silver said:


> just written. The practical is kinda ridiculous compared to the national though and I am not a fan (wouldnt consider it harder though). In mass if you have a current state EMT card you dont need the practical. However if you only have NREMT and no state you will need to take both practical and written.
> 
> CT is a nremt though.



good to know...b/c once i get my MA cert im taking the NREMT test b/c i go to school in louisiana and my school has their own EMS units so i could join w.o having to take the nremt course.


----------



## medicdan (Sep 14, 2009)

Studying the statewide treatment protocols is good because it provides you with a summary of the condition, a set of treatment priorities, then Basic Procedures. It is only ~160 pgs, and a worthwile read when preparing for the test, and for work in MA EMS. 

PSI Exams, an outside company administers the exam-- they can be the problematic piece in the puzzle. Several students I have worked with had trouble with PSI's website (best to view in IE), signing up for courses (beginnings of the month tend to be best), and with card printers "not working". The standard response is "We'll send it to you in the mail"-- and 4-5 weeks later, they are still cardless. Be prepared.


----------



## Guardian Angel (Sep 14, 2009)

*National Cert*

So, if I decide to go for National Certification, it will allow me to work in any state, but, I would need to take that states written exam?


----------



## aebensen (Sep 21, 2009)

i took my practical on aug 8th and still haven't received notification of my written exam! they said 4-6 weeks but i expected it much earlier than now (sept 21). who should i call?


----------



## medicdan (Sep 21, 2009)

aebensen--

consider giving your training academy a call, or the state OEMS. Double check the mailing address you included on your application, and on the paperwork on the day of your practical.
If you know your candidate ID number, consider trying to register for your written on the PSI website. Just create an account, and try to register using the number you were given before your practical. 

Good Luck!

Dan


----------



## feldy (Oct 14, 2009)

officially passed my MA EMT-B practicals! Any suggestions on how to study for the written? i think im taking it in december when i go back to MA.


----------



## villanueva ma (Oct 14, 2009)

*Mav emt-b*

We were given the results of our practicle exam then and there. Any one who failed a portion of it, had to pay a $75.00 fee for every portion missed, for re-take.  If they failed it again, they didn't pass.  As for the written test,  I found it to be easier than my school final.  You have 2hrs. for 120 questions.  My testing stopped at 80 questions and took me about 45min.  If you feel that you did well, then you did!  Review the CD in your text book and take the quizzes in it.  Go in there with a positive attitude and you'll do well.  I got my response in 2 days by e-mail.  A week later I got my certs.


----------



## Manic_Wombat (Nov 29, 2009)

I just passed the MA "Written Exam" like the others said it was a computer test administered by PSIexams. My test was supposed to go 2 hours long, and was 100 questions. I had to answer all the questions and then end the exam. The actual test taking process is very simple and there is a computer tutorial at the beginning. I studied my *** off, and found the test to be average difficulty. You should study the assessment process carefully, and make sure you know all the vocab. Focus on studying the interventions in the textbook (Mine was Emergency Medical Care for the Sick and Injured by AAOS) and also make sure you know the major identifying signs of cardiovascular and neurological emergencies. The test is good at covering almost all of the textbook, so don't forget to read about operations. Good luck!

PS I went to the testing location in Charlestown, MA


----------



## MRE (Nov 29, 2009)

Congrats Maniac,

Did they issue a card on site?  I went to a testing center in Springfield several years ago for mine and was issued a plastic card with my picture on it, which I have not seen anyone else with.  When I got my recert card, it was the standard blue on white with no picture.  Just wondering if there are still different cards around.


----------



## Nick647 (Nov 29, 2009)

Manic_Wombat said:


> I just passed the MA "Written Exam" like the others said it was a computer test administered by PSIexams. My test was supposed to go 2 hours long, and was 100 questions. I had to answer all the questions and then end the exam. The actual test taking process is very simple and there is a computer tutorial at the beginning. I studied my *** off, and found the test to be average difficulty. You should study the assessment process carefully, and make sure you know all the vocab. Focus on studying the interventions in the textbook (Mine was Emergency Medical Care for the Sick and Injured by AAOS) and also make sure you know the major identifying signs of cardiovascular and neurological emergencies. The test is good at covering almost all of the textbook, so don't forget to read about operations. Good luck!
> 
> PS I went to the testing location in Charlestown, MA





Where in Charlestown did you take it at?  Was it also where you took your training?  Just curious.


----------



## Nick647 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for this thread.  Its really appreciative.   I had said before that though I am a MA Resident, I am lookin at a Community College in South Portland Maine.  They have a fire science program there and a Paramedicine.  The only requirement to the Paramedicine program is the fact that they want you already to be a EMT-Basic and they want you to have 50 Documented Calls.  I am curious if I should get my EMT-B at NSCC or Center For Medics or somewhere and get on an ambulance somewhere on the North Shore (Action or my town has a Call Fire Dept. and has a ambulance auxillary thats always open) and do that.  I know Action offers Facility to Facility and transporting people when they need it and could be good to get experience doing that and then getting my Paramedicine in Maine.  Could work perhaps. 

As for the Fire Science, they have this program within it and it has a program where you could be able to live at a fire house in Portland and go on runs with them.  I understand as well that they also have Fire Rescue unit ambulances in some of their stations.  Could be worth lookin into more.  I already looked at the school.  Still thinking on it.


----------



## Manic_Wombat (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah they were in the process of printing the card as I left the testing room. I was trained through the National College of Technical Instruction and the class was taught at the AMR base in Natick by AMR employees. The test was at 56 Roland St. in Charlestown. I also got a white OEMS card with my pic on it.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 29, 2009)

W1IM said:


> Congrats Maniac,
> 
> Did they issue a card on site?  I went to a testing center in Springfield several years ago for mine and was issued a plastic card with my picture on it, which I have not seen anyone else with.  When I got my recert card, it was the standard blue on white with no picture.  Just wondering if there are still different cards around.



Yep. When I originally was certified in Massachusetts I got a white hard plastic certification card with my picture on it. However about a month before I left Massachusetts I lost my wallet. When OEMS sent me a replacement card, it was a paper blue on white card without a picture.


----------



## feldy (Dec 17, 2009)

im taking the MA EMT B written test on saturday. Any last minute tips or words of advice?


----------



## MRE (Dec 17, 2009)

Study well until the night before, then get a good nights sleep and have a good breakfast the next morning.

I'm sure you will do fine.

Good luck.


----------



## FourEyes (Dec 18, 2009)

I've been hearing that people have been getting questions on the MA EMT-B written in which they are asked to calculate the amount of oxygen left in a tank. Can anybody who's taken this recently confirm that? If so, I will need to brush up on my math skills...


----------



## nemedic (Dec 18, 2009)

i got one or two like that, was something like on the portable bottle holding 250L full, then how long do you have when running a NRB @10L/15L.

got another with canula instead of NRB. took the MA test in august. i think something like that was on NREMT as well.


----------



## nemedic (Dec 18, 2009)

questions also meant to keep in mind the safe residual of 200psi as a general point to swap bottles


----------



## FourEyes (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks nemedic! Doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## imurphy (Dec 18, 2009)

The only numbers I seem to remember are:

Operations: 18 Questions
Patient Assessment: 18 Questions

So remember to read the final chapters.


----------



## feldy (Dec 19, 2009)

thanks for the all the advice. I passed!


----------



## Manic_Wombat (Dec 19, 2009)

nemedic said:


> i got one or two like that, was something like on the portable bottle holding 250L full, then how long do you have when running a NRB @10L/15L.
> 
> got another with canula instead of NRB. took the MA test in august. i think something like that was on NREMT as well.



I've heard of that on the NREMT, but I didn't get a single question like that on my MA written exam. Maybe I was just lucky.


----------



## spazoid86 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok I am about to take my exam on Friday.
I see several contradictions to BP, RR, and pulse, in the book I was issued during training, the emt-b test study guide, and Mass protocalls.

For an adult RR in my book it says 8-24. On the Mass protocalls it says an 18 yo adult should be at 16-20. The EMT-B study book says 12-20.

Which of these should I be going by? I have heard 12-20 is the correct one, but eh....does anyone who took a test recently know?


----------



## nemedic (Apr 4, 2011)

If you are taking the MA written, go off of the Statewide Treatment Protocols. If it's the NREMT, go off of the book


----------



## feldy (Apr 4, 2011)

spazoid86 said:


> Ok I am about to take my exam on Friday.
> I see several contradictions to BP, RR, and pulse, in the book I was issued during training, the emt-b test study guide, and Mass protocalls.
> 
> For an adult RR in my book it says 8-24. On the Mass protocalls it says an 18 yo adult should be at 16-20. The EMT-B study book says 12-20.
> ...



This threw me off back when i took the test too b/c no one warned me about that. If you have time take a look at the MA protocols on OEMS site. Other than that study special operations (environmental OB GERI and PEDS).


----------



## spazoid86 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the response. I am probably going to use the Mass Protocalls.

In another note, I got an Email from OEMS thsi morning in response to my question:



> Welcome to the world of prehospital medicine.  If you are looking for the one, definitive, absolutely correct answer that works every time, you will never find it.
> 
> Mass State Protocols list normal respiratory rate for 18 year olds as between 16-20.  No adult rate is listed in the Protocols.
> 
> ...


----------



## feldy (Apr 5, 2011)

im impressed OEMS actually got back to you haha.


----------



## spazoid86 (Apr 7, 2011)

I've been going over pediatric, ob, operations, terms, and the hear like hardcore. Did anyone see any wacky questions on their exam??


----------

